# HP840-G3 Bluetooth Intel USB 8087:0a2b not working



## sny (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi

I have installed FreeBSD 13.1-p2 on my HP840-G3 Laptop, hardware specs here. 
This device is shown as working status from Release 12.1 and newer releases of FreeBSD.

Have loaded the bluetooth module in /boot/loader.conf

```
ng_ubt_load="YES"
```
and the following in my /etc/rc.conf

```
hcsecd_enable="YES"
bthidd_enable="YES"
```
`kldstat` shows the modules loaded successfully:


```
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1  126 0xffffffff80200000  1f30590 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82131000     a158 cryptodev.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8213c000    1ae68 geom_eli.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82157000     b030 cuse.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82163000    180f0 if_lagg.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff8217c000     3580 if_infiniband.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82180000   5b93a0 zfs.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff8273b000     a320 ng_ubt.ko
 9    3 0xffffffff82746000    12e90 ng_hci.ko
10    4 0xffffffff82759000     4250 ng_bluetooth.ko
11    5 0xffffffff8275e000    16d68 netgraph.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82e10000     639c linprocfs.ko
13    4 0xffffffff82e17000    10ab0 linux_common.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82e28000     3284 linsysfs.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82e2c000     3530 fdescfs.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82e30000   1838b8 i915kms.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82fb4000    739e0 drm.ko
18    2 0xffffffff83028000     5220 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
19    3 0xffffffff8302e000     62d8 dmabuf.ko
20    1 0xffffffff83035000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
21    1 0xffffffff83039000     3250 ichsmb.ko
22    1 0xffffffff8303d000     2180 smbus.ko
23    1 0xffffffff83040000    87098 if_iwlwifi.ko
24    1 0xffffffff830c8000    17310 if_iwm.ko
25    1 0xffffffff830e0000     5e7c ig4.ko
26    1 0xffffffff830e6000     433c iicbus.ko
27    1 0xffffffff830eb000     2110 pchtherm.ko
28    1 0xffffffff83200000   207d78 iwm8000Cfw.ko
29    1 0xffffffff830ee000     2240 pflog.ko
30    1 0xffffffff830f1000    41a78 pf.ko
31    1 0xffffffff83133000    11cd8 fusefs.ko
32    1 0xffffffff83145000     4cfc geom_uzip.ko
33    1 0xffffffff8314a000    38070 linux.ko
34    1 0xffffffff83183000    32208 linux64.ko
35    1 0xffffffff831b6000     2260 pty.ko
36    1 0xffffffff831b9000     2a08 mac_ntpd.ko
37    1 0xffffffff831bc000    1bee8 ng_btsocket.ko
38    1 0xffffffff831d8000     62c8 vkbd.ko
```

`grep ubt /var/log/messages`
does not show any devices.
`hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry`
output: hccontrol: Could not find HCI nodes

Would appreciate for any pointers and/or tell me what am I doing wrong? 
OR, is the Bluetooth not supported though mentioned as supported in the HW-Probe upload report.

Thanks.


----------

